# Corset Belts, yay or nay?



## CharmedImSure (Nov 1, 2008)

this outfit totally catches my eye and I found it while searching for the Geren Ford skirt on the model below....do you like this outfit: what do we think? I'm crazy about it!

BTW, is this outfit (the one with the white top) daytime acceptable...?


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2008)

I personally love corset belts. I see no problem wearing one for work, with a pencil skirt or "formal" pants and a shirt i think a corset belt really adds something. To me a corset belt makes your outfit look more formal and more unique, because i don't see many women wearing one. I see no problem wearing one for a night time event as well.

I would just make sure i pick something that is wearable in terms of color, i suppose black would be better than a bright red. And because it remains a corset, make sure you've tried it on before the special occasion you plan wearing it for.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 1, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with a corset belt in the right environment or outfit. They can look tasteful and they can also possibly look a bit tacky, it depends on a number of factors. I think the outfit in the top photo looks good to me for daytime wear, I think that outfit would possibly not suit all body shapes.

I know of a number of transgender girls who wear them to give them a more feminine shape.


----------



## Ozee (Nov 1, 2008)

Love them, very cool.

With the first outfit where would it be worn? if its to an office environment the skirt is a little too high imo.

If a nice pair of tailored pants in place of the skirt that would be more suitable i think.


----------



## Karren (Nov 1, 2008)

I love them!! My only problem is I need to wear my corset to have enough waist to wear a corset belt!!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 1, 2008)

I like them too, although I think they look better with a skirt and top (like in the first picture) rather than with a dress (like in the last two pictures).


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them too, although I think they look better with a skirt and top (like in the first picture) rather than with a dress (like in the last two pictures). but do you actually like the corset (2nd picture, not the one in the first pic)..because that's the one I found available for purchase


----------



## Lucy (Nov 1, 2008)

i love them! esp in the kate moss picture. her outfit there is gorgeous!!


----------



## LilDee (Nov 1, 2008)

LOVE the belt!!

I would absolutely wear something like the first outfit for daytime!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 1, 2008)

do you guys remember the Dolce &amp; Gabbana f/w 07/08 collection...the metal corset belt


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, I like them. I think they look cool





And I remember when all the celebrities were wearing the metal ones! They look uncomfortable to me...


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 1, 2008)

solid plate of armor!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 1, 2008)

oh god yes!! and then beth ditto did this:






LOL

sourcel


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 1, 2008)

honestly i think it's a little too much for work/school. maybe with some dress pants &amp; a shirt? like around the waist? but the way these ladies are wearing it, it looks more going out clubbish.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh god yes!! and then beth ditto did this:
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...10_468x759.jpg

LOL

sourcel

haha oh my I don't even know who that is..wow

Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif honestly i think it's a little too much for work/school. maybe with some dress pants &amp; a shirt? like around the waist? but the way these ladies are wearing it, it looks more going out clubbish. oh I definitely wouldn't wear it to school (I don't work)...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the pic with the white shirt and the Kate Moss pic!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 2, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Nov 2, 2008)

here's a suede one @ Urban Outfitters


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the look!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 2, 2008)

i love it..as wearing one can look great conservative type..and can also be dressed up..i love it...but ppl just take it soo far!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 2, 2008)

I do like those types of belts, but they can look tacky. I think with a pencil skirt and a nice shirt they can look very sexy but still conservative in an office environment. I have one that has two small buckles as a closure, and I prefer that to the lace up ones.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 3, 2008)

I rather Like them... I think the corset belt is flattering


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 3, 2008)

I think the outfit is adorable and yes it can be worn during the day


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 3, 2008)

I think corset belts are one the best belts out there. I love how they cinch in the waist and who doesnt love that


----------



## speedy (Nov 4, 2008)

I love them.


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Nov 4, 2008)

I am loving the corset belts. And the pictures everyone posted are great! (LOL at Beth Ditto pic!) I think my favorite is the suede belt, but I'm also biased towards suede fabrics in general.


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 4, 2008)

Luv it


----------



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd say yay! i like them too


----------



## krazykid90 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love them, but I'm nervous about wearing them myself.


----------



## lessy (Nov 18, 2008)

i think it depends on the outfit for example the first one is really amazing...dont really like the other two


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 18, 2008)

Yay! As long as you have the waist to pull it off. I don't think you have to be skinny, just have a defined waistline.


----------



## Imani (Nov 20, 2008)

I honestly..I don't think I like it.. I can see where it looks interesting, but not attactive to me.

Although I did like the photo with Kate Moss, the willowy skirt with it to give the ensemble more of a definition.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the look.


----------



## shelley s. (Nov 20, 2008)

I do like the look, but I too think I am more of the skirt/shirt combo fan over a dress.

Although I do not know if this style would work on me because my body is rather straight up and down - I have no waist! lol


----------



## comeseptember (Nov 21, 2008)

I think corset belts are a great accessory! They're flattering for virtually any body type and definitely add a touch of uniqueness and flair to an otherwise basic look. I definitely agree that they look best over separates, but I think they can definitely work with the right dress.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 23, 2008)

I normally like them. They can be incorporated into a business outfit, casual work outfit or into a nightime outfit.


----------



## ko0ty (Dec 13, 2008)

I think corset belts are hot!


----------

